# Twilight (2008) [Movie in Theatres Now!]



## Aishiteru (May 5, 2008)

*Twilight (2008)*





_Synopsis_

Bella Swan has always been a little bit different. Never one to run with the crowd, Bella never cared about fitting in with the trendy, plastic girls at her Phoenix, Arizona high school. When her mother remarried and Bella chooses to live with her father in the rainy little town of Forks, Washington, she didn't expect much of anything to change. But things do change when she meets the mysterious and dazzlingly beautiful Edward Cullen. For Edward is nothing like any boy she's ever met. He's nothing like anyone she's ever met, period. He's intelligent and witty, and he seems to see straight into her soul. In no time at all, they are swept up in a passionate and decidedly unorthodox romance - unorthodox because Edward really isn't like the other boys. He can run faster than a mountain lion. He can stop a moving car with his bare hands. Oh, and he hasn't aged since 1918. Like all vampires, he's immortal. That's right - vampire. But he doesn't have fangs - that's just in the movies. And he doesn't drink human blood, though Edward and his family are unique among vampires in that lifestyle choice. To Edward, Bella is that thing he has waited 90 years for - a soul mate. But the closer they get, the more Edward must struggle to resist the primal pull of her scent, which could send him into an uncontrollable frenzy. Somehow or other, they will have to manage their unmanageable love. But when unexpected visitors come to town and realize that there is a human among them Edward must fight to save Bella? A modern, visual, and visceral Romeo and Juliet story of the ultimate forbidden love affair - between vampire and mortal.

Written by 



_Final Trailer_
​


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2008)

Read it a couple weeks ago, and I'm hyped for the movie. Can't wait for the release, but I'm not very happy of who is playing Edward.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 5, 2008)

I've been searching the forum for anything Twilight related. <333

I just saw the trailer this morning, and I'm highly impressed. I think Kristen and Robert were perfectly picked for the role. I remember how fandom went up in arms after the actors were picked, and now they look amazing and just how I imagined in my head. Fandom is nuts, but I won't let that stop me from watching this movie. Emmett (aka princess Kellan ) is my favorite, and I'm probably most excited to see him in the movie. 



And the last book will be out in August. Everything seems so far away. DDDD:


----------



## Aishiteru (May 5, 2008)

*I PUT A POLL UP. VOTE. *​



Chee said:


> Read it a couple weeks ago, and I'm hyped for the movie. Can't wait for the release, but I'm not very happy of who is playing Edward.



Really?

I think Robert Pattinson is a really good pick for the part. He's not as gorgeous as a Greek God, in my opinion, I say he's hawt enough. 




Blooming Cosmo said:


> I've been searching the forum for anything Twilight related. <333
> 
> I just saw the trailer this morning, and I'm highly impressed. I think Kristen and Robert were perfectly picked for the role. I remember how fandom went up in arms after the actors were picked, and now they look amazing and just how I imagined in my head. Fandom is nuts, but I won't let that stop me from watching this movie. Emmett (aka princess Kellan ) is my favorite, and I'm probably most excited to see him in the movie.
> 
> ...



I know, this forum lacks Twilight threads. I was kind of suspicious and thinking that they were hidden somehow. o_O I was aware how crazy the Twilight fandom was, yet...barely ANYTHING on NF for this amazing series? </3

I'm very pleased with Kristen and Robert. Kristen is one of my favourite actresses. She's very pretty and a really good actress. I can't wait to see her fully in the movie. Kyahhh~~



I've only read "Twilight", but I think my cousin is getting me book 1, 2, and 3 all in hardcover for my birthday (which is in about 3 weeks), so I'll be reading a lot during the summer. Then the new book'll come out at the end of summer, so YEEE!! More reading. 

This summer will be epic. <3


----------



## Juanita Tequila (May 5, 2008)

Literally all my friends ARE IN LOVE WITH THIS SERIES. I serisouly don't get the appeal at all...maybe they're all just crazy fangirls of Edward. Like I am with my anime characters. D:


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2008)

^^ Not a fangirl of Edward, hahahah. But I'm a huge Twilight-nerd. 



Aishiteru said:


> Really?
> 
> I think Robert Pattinson is a really good pick for the part. He's not as gorgeous as a Greek God, in my opinion, I say he's hawt enough.



I think it was the pictures up on Stephanie's website, they made his forehead look HUGE. 

But I just watched the trailer, and he looks fine in it. Must've been the pictures.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 5, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> I think Robert Pattinson is a really good pick for the part. He's not as gorgeous as a Greek God, in my opinion, I say he's hawt enough.



I think he's a really good pick. I agree with the not being a Greek God comment, but I think people would generally have a problem with whoever else got picked. 



> I've only read "Twilight", but I think my cousin is getting me book 1, 2, and 3 all in hardcover for my birthday (which is in about 3 weeks), so I'll be reading a lot during the summer. Then the new book'll come out at the end of summer, so YEEE!! More reading.
> 
> This summer will be epic. <3



I found book 2 a bit boring during the middle. The end makes it worth the read though. <3 Book 3 is pretty epic too. *__*

Yes...the summer is looking to be filled with major win. <3


----------



## Chee (May 5, 2008)

Yea, here's a picture, he looks sick. 



And this one makes his head look huge:


----------



## Aishiteru (May 5, 2008)

Juanita Tequila said:


> Literally all my friends ARE IN LOVE WITH THIS SERIES. I serisouly don't get the appeal at all...maybe they're all just crazy fangirls of Edward. Like I am with my anime characters. D:



You're missing out. 

It really is an amazing series. So many things I could say. It's a great story for romance. Greatly paced and it's definitely unique. There are quite a few stories of vampires and girls falling in love, but I think Twilight is different. At least, for me it is.

Why not give it a chance?


THE MOVIE'LL BE AWESOME. 




Blooming Cosmo said:


> I found book 2 a bit boring during the middle. The end makes it worth the read though. <3 Book 3 is pretty epic too. *__*



A lot of my friends told me that they liked Twilight best. I dunno. I still yet to read the other two books.




Chee said:


> Yea, here's a picture, he looks sick.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one makes his head look huge:



Lol. 

I agree with the first picture... D:

The second picture isn't all that bad. ^^

I always find that people look better in motion than pictures. At least for Robert, that's the case, hahaha.




Chee said:


> But I just watched the trailer, and he looks fine in it. Must've been the pictures.



Mhm. Exactly.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 5, 2008)

Meh, everyone takes a bad picture. I'm basing his appearance more on what we've been getting in trailers and behind the scenes footage. I think he looks fine to me.


----------



## Karma Monster (May 6, 2008)

I imagined Edward to look much, much, different then that. But Robert seems okay.

Twilight is actually the first romance I've ever liked.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 6, 2008)

I was thinking of making a thread of this but never got the chance. But I can't wait for the movie


----------



## Aishiteru (May 6, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Meh, everyone takes a bad picture. I'm basing his appearance more on what we've been getting in trailers and behind the scenes footage. I think he looks fine to me.



Yeah. There was one channel on YouTube with these girls who sneaked around and took videos of the set even meeting Edward and recording some shots when they were filming. It's pretty sweet. Obsessive fangirls. XD

*cough* 




Karma Monster said:


> I imagined Edward to look much, much, different then that. But Robert seems okay.
> 
> Twilight is actually the first romance I've ever liked.



Quite the opposite for me. Like I've said, Edward isn't THAT gorgeous, but I found out about Robert Pattinson being Edward before I finished "Twilight", so I effectively imagined him in my head when I was reading the book. I think the "book version", per say, of Edward is much more handsome, but Robert is good enough. 




Tara said:


> I was thinking of making a thread of this but never got the chance. But I can't wait for the movie



Yeah.

Glad you're here in this thread. 

We all can't wait for the movie. <3


----------



## sharinganrose5 (May 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Yea, here's a picture, he looks sick.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one makes his head look huge:


I laugh everytime I see this. And Edward looks ill O.O


----------



## Aishiteru (May 9, 2008)

OMG, GUYS. 3 HOURS AND 10 MINUTES UNTIL THE TRAILER COMES OUT. 

I'm so excited. Ready to see the epicness. Hopefully Robert will look better in this trailer 'cause I'm guessing it will be at least 2 minutes, so more time to observe. And hopefully they'll show more of the characters. I really want to see Jacob. I know the actor playing him, but the last time I saw him in motion was in Shark Boy and Lava Girl. 

KYAH~~ 3 hours~~~


----------



## あいか (May 10, 2008)

I think Robert Pattison will do a great job as Edward, not to mention he's British, so he HAD to do an American Accent for the movie, gotta give him credit for that;D

I'm mentally in love with the book(s) I can't wait for this movie xDD



* OFFICIAL IMAGES TO GO ALONG!*
*Spoiler*: __ 












really awesome.


bella&edward!


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

If this movie is good, I am SOOOO gonna buy that movie poster! <3

GAH! Those are so awesome! His eye is gorgeous in the one!!! <33333


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 10, 2008)

Those images are delicious. pek 

But wait...there's supposed to be another longer trailer coming out? Ithought we would be stuck with this first trailer for a while before anything new came out.


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

Where's the new trailer at?


----------



## Aishiteru (May 10, 2008)

That picture is the best.

EVER.


OMFG GUYSSSSS.... GO on twilightthemovie.com (link on the first post). Pictures and a new video has been uploaded. OMFGG... I really need to resist fangirling because we have to make discussion, but omg. 


*Spoiler*: _Possible spoilers if you haven't read the book_ 



Some mentionables in the new video is:


- Bella screaming, "No, Edward...DON'T!!!!!"   

- Kristen Stewart making the comment that Twilight fans DREAM about this book/movie. So true.

- When Bella wakes up and Edward is standing at the end of her bed.

- Bella and Edward in biology class. And Kristen making the comment that it looks like Edwards wants to kill/break her and how Bella actually sort of likes it. (Masochistic, much? XD)

- Hospital scene! SKDGHSDFLJDLHODFHLSDK. Edward kissing her forehead and cupping her face in his godly hands. 

- Edward and Bella going fast through the forest.

- Random shots of Bella and Edward together on and off set. <3




So, I have a question... The lady said that it's the first day of shooting and they picked the most difficult scene (a.k.a. Bella and James scene). Why do they do that? I really don't know... Maybe to get really hard scenes like that out of the way or something? What do you guys think?


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> That picture is the best.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> ...



Its common for filmmakers to choose to film the hardest scene first because of the budget. Imagine if they decided to do all the easy stuff, and their budget goes overboard, now they have no money for the harder scene and the movie might flop.

OMG! I freakin love seeing them offset!!! <3
Can't wait!!


----------



## あいか (May 10, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> That picture is the best.
> 
> EVER.
> 
> ...



BEUTIFUL!!!
THEIR RIGHT, WHO WOULDN'T WANT A BEAUTIFUL LOVE STORY!!

Hmm, I agree with Chee, but then there's that fact of Stephenie maybe chipping in some money with all that billions she makes with all her frickin awesome books.<3<3
I'm not sure, but I'm just sooooper excited xDD


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

Like my avy? 

Heh, I can't wait till more production pictures and videos are released. 



Hoshiko_K said:


> BEUTIFUL!!!
> THEIR RIGHT, WHO WOULDN'T WANT A BEAUTIFUL LOVE STORY!!
> 
> Hmm, I agree with Chee, but then there's that fact of Stephenie maybe chipping in some money with all that billions she makes with all her frickin awesome books.<3<3
> I'm not sure, but I'm just sooooper excited xDD



As far as I know, nobody chips in personal money (general rule in movie making, and is only used as a last resort). Studios and the producer handles that.


----------



## あいか (May 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Like my avy?
> 
> Heh, I can't wait till more production pictures and videos are released.
> 
> ...




ooo, didn't know that xD
Imma' rep you for your avy


----------



## Muse (May 10, 2008)

Your avy matches my sig Chee 

It's good to see some other fans of Twilight here!!  Good gracious i CANNOT wait for this movie pek


----------



## Aishiteru (May 10, 2008)

Chee, I love your avatar. 

I've been meaning to say it. XD


Damn, I really want to make a Twilight set now.


Ooh, I see woohooitsbrenda lurking and I love your set!!  Come to discuss about this amazing series, now? pek

Oh, and guys... If you don't know yet, there's also  which is a blog by the director of Twilight. Scroll down to the first blog entry and there's an extra little video. It's awesome and shows some of the filming. <33

The action scenes look seriously promising. Can't wait for the scene with James and the hospital scene right after. From the looks of it, Robert and Kristen really seem to have it down pat. (And that makes me a _very_ happy camper ).

I totally forgot that Bella always freezes up whenever Edward kisses her. I was just watching that one video over again and noticed her looking a bit nervous when he kissed her forehead. Awh, damn, WAY TOO CUTE.


----------



## Muse (May 10, 2008)

pek Why yes i have come to discuss it!

 I'll definitley check out that website too.

 i have this thread subscribed lol  I started re-reading twilight yesterday for about the millionth cuz i got soooo excited when i saw the preview for the first time the other day  I used to think Robert was just okay as far as being cute, but now i cant help but notice how HOT he is  Mmmm...


----------



## あいか (May 10, 2008)

the hospital scene in the trailer made me aw like a million times. xD


----------



## Chee (May 10, 2008)

I love that scene, can't wait for the full one in December.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2008)

Uhmm i have to know. is twilight only on book in USA, beacuse i never head it about in europa... but the movie good damn goood : D

*EDIT:* Uhhhh its coming 2 days away my brithday X3


----------



## maximilyan (May 11, 2008)

hmm.. sounds interesting.. but it doesnt look like the kind of movie i'd watch


----------



## Ema Skye (May 11, 2008)

Everybody is having Twilight sets 

Where is the new trailer for the movie?


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Uhmm i have to know. is twilight only on book in USA, beacuse i never head it about in europa... but the movie good damn goood : D
> 
> *EDIT:* Uhhhh its coming 2 days away my brithday X3



If you go  it has a list of foriegn fansites and im sure you can get info about the books being in other countries there 



Tara said:


> Everybody is having Twilight sets
> 
> Where is the new trailer for the movie?



 All these twilight sets are quite lovely pek





Soooo....have any of you guys read Stephenie's new book yet (The Host)....I have and it's amazing!


----------



## Silvermyst (May 11, 2008)

Oh man I love this book.


The movie better be good.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 11, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Soooo....have any of you guys read Stephenie's new book yet (The Host)....I have and it's amazing!



I was in Toronto two days ago and I saw a whole section with it being sold. I'm definitely buying it next time I see it. POSSIBLY TONIGHT.  I'm going into the city again. Is it really that great? I hope it is.




maximilyan said:


> hmm.. sounds interesting.. but it doesnt look like the kind of movie i'd watch



Aw, come on, give it a try. 

PLENTY of action and forbidden romance. The book is sweeping across the nation. Especially amongst teenage girls. XD

I've actually noticed that a few more boys are interested in Twilight then any other romance-based stories. Many of my male friends have read it. They don't fangirl like their female friends, and I think they respect Stephenie Meyer because she's such an awesome author. <3




Tara said:


> Everybody is having Twilight sets



I know. XD




> Where is the new trailer for the movie?



Link removed

And check out the first post for more links and goodies. I actually found a pool of interview videos on YouTube, so I'll be posting those up there.

I hate to be a pairing tard for real people (lmao ), but Robert and Kristen are totally cute with each other. Their chemistry is great off-set and they're totally comfortable around each other. For example, in one interview, she literally picked something out of his teeth and rubbed it on his sleeve. Then Robert's like "Oh, yummy."

Lmao.  X3

This is good because then they'd have an awesome performance in the movie.

Sigh. 

I can hardly wait. <33333333333




Silvermyst said:


> Oh man I love this book.
> 
> The movie better be good.



Don't you worry. I'm sure it will. Stephenie has said that she imagined this book to be a movie as she was writing it. I think she helped pick out actors for the movie and she has told us in her blog if she liked them or not.

It shall be awesome. <3


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> I was in Toronto two days ago and I saw a whole section with it being sold. I'm definitely buying it next time I see it. POSSIBLY TONIGHT.  I'm going into the city again. Is it really that great? I hope it is.




 Omigod...yes, it is soooooooo good!  I cried a lot while reading it, but in a good way  It is as good as the twilight series.   It only took me 14 and a half hours to read it (not including a break in which i had to go to school lol).


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> If you go  it has a list of foriegn fansites and im sure you can get info about the books being in other countries there



Nope. nothing there. none Danish fansite  then the movie might not come in denmark? 

*EDIT:* Jupp.. its not coming to Denmark...


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2008)

I saw The Host at Borders and I was gonna buy it...
but I had no money! 

I'll probably get it on amazon when I get more money. xD


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Nope. nothing there. none Danish fansite  then the movie might not come in denmark?
> 
> *EDIT:* Jupp.. its not coming to Denmark...



I think this is the book cover of twilight for denmark.... Hope it helps...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 11, 2008)

OMFG. I still haven't finished reading the 3rd one yet  It's always out in the library =__=

Ok here's a story of my horrible dilemma in trying to get the 3rd book
-One day, I went to the library, the book Eclipse was finally CHECKED IN  I sarted spazzing. Then, when I checked in my bag for my library card...it wasn't there  So when I went back the next day, the book was friggin GONE

-So then, I went to reserve the book so it would be less a hassle. When the library called in to tell me the book is checked in, I spazzed AGAIN. Just when I thought I FINALLY got the book, I got the Spanish copy  

-So I reserved it AGAIN (it was like...the 5th time since my request always gets canceled for some reason...) and then I FINALLY get the book!!! 

But I wasn't even able to read it all because I was busy with school work...also lots of other things distracted me, and I became lazy  And I couldn't renew the book since many other people are waiting for the book...

So yes. There's my story


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2008)

^ I have never seen that before O___o and why "tusmørke"? that sounds stupid D:
But the movie is not gonna be in Denmark aww, i tjeckt...


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

@Tomochii-Chan: That's terrible!  Hopefully you'll be able to read it soon 

@AiSakuraHana - You can always still read the book, and see the english version, because im sure it'll eventually be online 




Sooo....is there no twilight fcs on NF?  I looked but didnt find anything.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 11, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Sooo....is there no twilight fcs on NF?  I looked but didnt find anything.



I'll volunteer to make one! 


I just bought *The Host* today~ 

Hopefully I'll find some time tonight to start it.

Man, Stephenie Meyers is taking over the fiction world. I live in a rural area and the city I went to today is pretty small in comparison to Toronto or something, but many people were buying her books. Some people were still buying the first, second and thir books. It's amazing. My sister thinks that Twilight isn't well known over here in the country. Well, I big to differ!

The theaters are going to be PACKED on December the 12th. 


Tomochii~ 

Sad story thurrr... 

I still have to read the second and third one. Hopefully I'll get my hands on them before August. All August I'll be reading Breaking Dawn. !


Until then, COUNTING EVERY HOUR UNTIL THE MOVIE COMES OUT. 

Kyah~


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> I'll volunteer to make one!



 Sign me up! Srsly....i'm all for a FC, it's needed 


 Can't wait till you finish the host, i've been dying to discuss it with someone lolz 

Stephenie Meyer really _is_ taking over, when i bought the host and eclipse on the first days they came out there were so many people there to buy it as well....i was surprised! An when i bought the host a person who works at Borders told me that borders is having a midnight premier party for when breaking dawn comes out....i cant wait  

 The theaters better have a midnight showing for twilight...ill definitley be there like 2 hours early cuz ill be pumped lol 


:amazed You haven't read the 2nd or 3rd!?  Good gracious you're missing out!


----------



## Aishiteru (May 11, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Sign me up! Srsly....i'm all for a FC, it's needed



Okay, done. Requesting for Twilight FC now. 




> Stephenie Meyer really _is_ taking over, when i bought the host and eclipse on the first days they came out there were so many people there to buy it as well....i was surprised! An when i bought the host a person who works at Borders told me that borders is having a midnight premier party for when breaking dawn comes out....i cant wait
> 
> The theaters better have a midnight showing for twilight...ill definitley be there like 2 hours early cuz ill be pumped lol



Are you going to the party? Take pictures and show us. 

As for me, I'd probably sleepover at the theater for Twilight. 

I'd want to be the first person in, but I bet you the theaters will be cramped. I'll probably wait a few weeks after the theater premiere. Just so that I won't have squealing Edward fangirls in the front and back rows. D:




> :amazed You haven't read the 2nd or 3rd!?  Good gracious you're missing out!



And I am aware that I am. 

The main reason is the fact that my cousin told me that she would get me the box set of the three books for my birthday. I'll wait until after my birthday and if she doesn't get me it, I'll buy them for myself.



*JUST TO GET SOME DISCUSSION GOING ON:*
What scenes do you particularly look froward to, and the scenes that you're particularly dreading? What makes you feel the way you do? Your own opinion that the actor/actress choice is bad? Might be a really hard emotion to portray? Thoughts, anyone?​


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Okay, done. Requesting for Twilight FC now.



 Can i be co-owner? 




Aishiteru said:


> Are you going to the party? Take pictures and show us.
> 
> As for me, I'd probably sleepover at the theater for Twilight.
> 
> I'd want to be the first person in, but I bet you the theaters will be cramped. I'll probably wait a few weeks after the theater premiere. Just so that I won't have squealing Edward fangirls in the front and back rows. D:



Course im going!  

lol @ fangirls (im not one...i swear )



Aishiteru said:


> And I am aware that I am.
> 
> The main reason is the fact that my cousin told me that she would get me the box set of the three books for my birthday. I'll wait until after my birthday and if she doesn't get me it, I'll buy them for myself.



Oh, i see.



Aishiteru said:


> *JUST TO GET SOME DISCUSSION GOING ON:*
> What scenes do you particularly look froward to, and the scenes that you're particularly dreading? What makes you feel the way you do? Your own opinion that the actor/actress choice is bad? Might be a really hard emotion to portray? Thoughts, anyone?​



I'm looking forward to the meadow scene of course....im not dreading any of them lol   I wasnt sure about the choices for edward and bella at first, but when i saw the preview their chemistry just made me go OMG! I think they're great choices now.  Im thinking the hardest thing they're gonna be able to pull off is the sparkling in the sun thing, because it could look really good or really terrible...


----------



## Aishiteru (May 11, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Can i be co-owner?



I guess so. 






> I'm looking forward to the meadow scene of course....im not dreading any of them lol   I wasnt sure about the choices for edward and bella at first, but when i saw the preview their chemistry just made me go OMG! I think they're great choices now.  Im thinking the hardest thing they're gonna be able to pull off is the sparkling in the sun thing, because it could look really good or really terrible...



Now that you mentioned it, I'm really looking forward to the Meadow scene as well. And I definitely agree with you on the sparkling skin thing. I'm pretty sure that they will do fine. I just sort of fear that it'll make him look pimply and gross.



I also look forward the the post-meadow scene with Edward kisses her for the first time (if I'm not mistaken). When I read it in the book, it was a tad awkward, probably only because I was reading so fast, wanting to get to the first kissing scene and I wasn't expecting it at all. I hope he pulls it off well and it goes naturally.

<3


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> I also look forward the the post-meadow scene with Edward kisses her for the first time (if I'm not mistaken). When I read it in the book, it was a tad awkward, probably only because I was reading so fast, wanting to get to the first kissing scene and I wasn't expecting it at all. I hope he pulls it off well and it goes naturally.
> 
> <3



Ya you got it right (im re-reading the book now lol ) It's like... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Their first kiss is the one where she like 'attacks' (in other words starts gettin' all hot and heavy with ) him when he kisses her, and he has to stop her cuz he can't handle that yet   The second kiss Bella faints in mid-kiss lol 





 Yes, hopefully they pull that off well.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> *JUST TO GET SOME DISCUSSION GOING ON:*
> What scenes do you particularly look froward to, and the scenes that you're particularly dreading? What makes you feel the way you do? Your own opinion that the actor/actress choice is bad? Might be a really hard emotion to portray? Thoughts, anyone?​



I agree with everyone else, meadow scene.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 11, 2008)

What about the scenes when they're in the car and Bella thinks that he drives way too fast. Sorry, Bella hunneh, Edward likes SPEED. 

I think I'm just generally excited to see this book come to life (as with many Twilight fans). Especially since I heard Bella scream "No, Edward...*DON'T*!" in that little video on the website. Like, seriously, SUCH PASSION IN HER VOICE.

    

It's the simple truth... I want to see them interacting with each other and reacting. I just... like it. pek 

Ooh...


----------



## Muse (May 11, 2008)

Oh gawd i cant wait for this movie! 


Sooo...they're gonna make movies for the other books too right? 

I sure hope so!


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2008)

I agree, she's a great actress. I'm glad she's playing Bella.


----------



## Heavenly (May 11, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Meh, everyone takes a bad picture. I'm basing his appearance more on what we've been getting in trailers and behind the scenes footage. I think he looks fine to me.



As old as this is, I felt like replying. ^_^; But I actually thought Rob looked better in the pictures than in the movie. =\ I was actually hoping for a different Edward, but I guess he's alright. =]


----------



## あいか (May 11, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> As old as this is, I felt like replying. ^_^; But I actually thought Rob looked better in the pictures than in the movie. =\ I was actually hoping for a different Edward, but I guess he's alright. =]



 naww, this ain't old
I love Rob, he's really funny and, I find him hawttt

SO BACK OFF EDWARD HATERZ!


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 11, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> *JUST TO GET SOME DISCUSSION GOING ON:*
> What scenes do you particularly look froward to, and the scenes that you're particularly dreading? What makes you feel the way you do? Your own opinion that the actor/actress choice is bad? Might be a really hard emotion to portray? Thoughts, anyone?​



I'm actually looking the most forward to the Portland scene where Bella gets lost in the city and those 4 guys surround her. I just want to see Edward's anger afterwards brought to life on screen. I'm not really dreading any scenes...if anything I'm just really afraid of them cutting out a scene that I like or something to that effect from the book. I know there will be cuts and edits for the purpose of adapting it to the big screen, but still...

I actually like all the choices made in the end. I loved the choices for Alice and Jasper in particular. <3 I just keep thinking of their little interview that was posted on youtube a while ago, and can't help but find their interaction amusing. Alice is one of my favs from the book, so to see her in the movie will be win. <3


----------



## あいか (May 12, 2008)

I think I'm looking forward to the meadow scene, when Edward leans on Bella's throat, and when Edward said " Hold on Spider Monkey." heehee.


----------



## Leraine (May 12, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Man, Stephenie Meyers is taking over the fiction world. I live in a rural area and the city I went to today is pretty small in comparison to Toronto or something, but many people were buying her books. Some people were still buying the first, second and thir books. It's amazing. My sister thinks that Twilight isn't well known over here in the country. Well, I big to differ!
> 
> *The theaters are going to be PACKED on December the 12th. *



Seriously, it's the same here. I live in a very rural region and the twilight series is taking over my school. Everyone just fucking loves Edward! It's gone so far, that people, who have read the book don't greet each other with hellos, but "Edwaaaaard!" and start pretending to have faint symptoms.  (Not that I'm not one of them. xD) 

I'm so excited, all of my friends wanna go!  December matches the whole feel of the twilight world, but it's so far away Dx


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

So i'm not sure how i feel about the actor for jacob....he better have long hair in the movie, cuz jacob's hair is suppose to be long


----------



## E∂ward (May 12, 2008)

1. Thanks for inviting me to da' thread!! I'm a Twilight fan, probably weird for it. I've read all three, and I read the first chapter of *Midnight Sun*. I really loved the trailer for the movie, the official one, did you guys see it?


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Rice_Ballz said:


> 1. Thanks for inviting me to da' thread!! I'm a Twilight fan, probably weird for it. I've read all three, and I read the first chapter of *Midnight Sun*. I really loved the trailer for the movie, the official one, did you guys see it?



Yes, i've seen it! 

 It was sooo good.  They played it in the previews before Speed Racer, and seeing it on the big screen made me even more anxious for the movie 

 The first chapter of midnight sun is great, that's gonna be an awesome book....edward<3....


----------



## Hisagi (May 12, 2008)

I've thought about reading the book. Is it any good?


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Hisagi said:


> I've thought about reading the book. Is it any good?



 Oh geez, Hisagi, don't even get me started......of course it's good, in fact it's... 
AMAZING!!!

 Read it nao!​


Then you can see the super awesome movie


----------



## GIGASTBASTID (May 12, 2008)

Why ya gotta hay'? ;;


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2008)

Midnight Sun? Is that the fourth book?


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Midnight Sun? Is that the fourth book?



 No, it's the one that is the first book, but in edward's point of view.  It'll come out after breaking dawn....the first chapter is on stephenie meyer's webpage


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2008)

Oh cool.


----------



## Heavenly (May 12, 2008)

Hoshiko_K said:


> naww, this ain't old
> I love Rob, he's really funny and, I find him hawttt
> 
> SO BACK OFF EDWARD HATERZ!



Haha, I'd hate to mess with you. XDD I can imagine you, defending a "vamp". ^_^ 

This might be a little old, but has anyone seen the new cover for Breaking Dawn? I think Steph could've came up with a better one... but that's probably because I saw a really pretty one on LJ. ^_^; I personally liked her other two covers better the BD.


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Haha, I'd hate to mess with you. XDD I can imagine you, defending a "vamp". ^_^
> 
> This might be a little old, but has anyone seen the new cover for Breaking Dawn? I think Steph could've came up with a better one... but that's probably because I saw a really pretty one on LJ. ^_^; I personally liked her other two covers better the BD.



 Has the cover been released yet? I thought it was being released this summer, but it hasn't yet...has it?


----------



## Heavenly (May 12, 2008)

Really? I've seen a bunch on LJ... Um... *searches image* Ok, nvm. I think I got it wrong. T_T Sorry!!! Erm... Next topic? ^_^;


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Really? I've seen a bunch on LJ... Um... *searches image* Ok, nvm. I think I got it wrong. T_T Sorry!!! Erm... Next topic? ^_^;



 It's okay.  LJ just really isnt that accurate, but stephenie meyer's webpage sure is 


So....who's your fave guy in twilight?  Are you an edward or a jacob follower?


----------



## Heavenly (May 12, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> It's okay.  LJ just really isnt that accurate, but stephenie meyer's webpage sure is
> 
> 
> So....who's your fave guy in twilight?  Are you an edward or a jacob follower?



Psshh, Edward all the way. XD Although I do enjoy a nice Bella/Jacob friendship as opposed to the hatred thingy I'm used to seeing in some fics on FF.net. =]


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Psshh, Edward all the way. XD Although I do enjoy a nice Bella/Jacob friendship as opposed to the hatred thingy I'm used to seeing in some fics on FF.net. =]



I agree, I have no problem with Jacob and Bella being friends....i kinda feel bad for Jacob though  (*This is another moment were i really, REALLY hope they portray him well in the movie, because for some reason i'm seriously worried he won't be   And i really like Jacob, so that would be a HUGE disappointment*)


But i'm definitley for Edward as well....he's just so... pek


----------



## Heavenly (May 12, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I agree, I have no problem with Jacob and Bella being friends....i kinda feel bad for Jacob though  (*This is another moment were i really, REALLY hope they portray him well in the movie, because for some reason i'm seriously worried he won't be   And i really like Jacob, so that would be a HUGE disappointment*)
> 
> 
> But i'm definitley for Edward as well....he's just so... pek



Lol. Fangirl moment. ^_^ I think they made Jacob's hair too long in the movie. =\ Or maybe that's just me. Kristen Stewart's a good choice for Bella but I don't particularly like her in the picture you have under your sig. But Rob is... *faints* XDD In that picture at least. =]


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Lol. Fangirl moment. ^_^ I think they made Jacob's hair too long in the movie. =\ Or maybe that's just me. Kristen Stewart's a good choice for Bella but I don't particularly like her in the picture you have under your sig. But Rob is... *faints* XDD In that picture at least. =]



 Could you link me to a pick of movie Jacob!?  I have yet to see that   Kristen is pretty good, not the _best_ choice IMO but still good, and im starting to like her more as time goes by   I used to think Rob was just cute, but now that i saw the preview, im just like....WHOA! He's Smokin!


----------



## Heavenly (May 12, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Could you link me to a pick of movie Jacob!?  I have yet to see that   Kristen is pretty good, not the _best_ choice IMO but still good, and im starting to like her more as time goes by   I used to think Rob was just cute, but now that i saw the preview, im just like....WHOA! He's Smokin!



Sure, sure. *searches* Here you go!! --> Linkie I think they could've done better with some of the cast, and with Rob I didn't like *at all* until I started seeing him more - then I sorta got used to him. The poster thingy was what caught me. ^_^


----------



## あいか (May 12, 2008)

Edward, pshaw, read Chee's sigD

Hoshiko=Edward Cullen Geek.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 12, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Has the cover been released yet? I thought it was being released this summer, but it hasn't yet...has it?



No, it hasn't been released yet.

Soon, though!




Heavenly said:


> Sure, sure. *searches* Here you go!! --> Linkie I think they could've done better with some of the cast, and with Rob I didn't like *at all* until I started seeing him more - then I sorta got used to him. The poster thingy was what caught me. ^_^



Holy sh--

O //// O

Taylor is SOOO hawt!  I'm glad that he's Jacob. Are there any more videos? Nyah!!! Now I can't wait for the last scene (epilogue). Even though I like Edward and Bella together, Jacob and Bella is cute... X3


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Even though I like Edward and Bella together, Jacob and Bella is cute... X3




X3 I know whatcha mean! X3 

 So who here's read past the first book?


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2008)

Bah, I hate Jacob. Probably cause he was barely in the book. 

Edward all the way. <3

I haven't read any besides the first one. Please put any second or third book topics in spoiler tags?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see this movie! D: December is too far away.
I want to read _Breaking Dawn_ too.


----------



## Muse (May 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Bah, I hate Jacob. Probably cause he was barely in the book.
> 
> Edward all the way. <3
> 
> I haven't read any besides the first one. Please put any second or third book topics in spoiler tags?





 Of course...

But i dont think they'll be much discussion, spoiler tags or not, i would feel guilty talkin' about it when some people haven't read it yet 

 I gots a soft spot for Jacob. 

 Soo...i've noticed in some of the movie pics Jasper's hair looks ridiculously out of control lol


----------



## Heavenly (May 12, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> No, it hasn't been released yet.
> 
> Soon, though!
> 
> ...



They are cute. XD And I'm happy with the choice they've made for Jacob. XDD There's this one guy who rants about how he's not the right choice. Lmao. Here's a bunch of interviewy things. =]] 

--> Linkie 1
--> Linkie 2
--> Linkie 3
--> 

Linkie 2 is rather amusing and Linkie 4 is the best since it's on MTV and there's a bunch on there. =]


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2008)

Eh, Taylor ain't that hot. Spiky hair = Bleh.


----------



## Heavenly (May 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> Eh, Taylor ain't that hot. Spiky hair = Bleh.



haha. I have a weakness for spiky hair.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 12, 2008)

I really couldn't stand Jacob after reading the third book. I liked him in the first and second book, but lost respect for him. I do feel bad for him in some ways, but...gah...still upset with his actions.


----------



## Saphira (May 13, 2008)

I've read the first book, but I think the movie will be better

can anyone tell me if the other 2 books are worth reading? I read their summaries on wikipedia, and I was kinda disappointed about how the story goes on...it sounds like a soap opera ...are the second and third book as good as the first one?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2008)

I never got the appeal...it all seems to girlie to me. I remember when I went to Barnes and Noble to get some reference books because my dictionary and the like got wet. Well I was just parading around town bored that day so I was planning on chilling a while. I go in and all these underaged girls in dresses are running about with this book in their hands. I think it was Eclipse. And I couldn't help but wonder what the Hell I walked into...


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2008)

saphira said:


> I've read the first book, but I think the movie will be better
> 
> can anyone tell me if the other 2 books are worth reading? I read their summaries on wikipedia, and I was kinda disappointed about how the story goes on...it sounds like a soap opera ...are the second and third book as good as the first one?



:amazed Of course the other two books are worth reading!  pek Trust me, they're just as good....if not better.....than the first book.  It's not soap opera-ish at all lol 




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I never got the appeal...it all seems to girlie to me. I remember when I went to Barnes and Noble to get some reference books because my dictionary and the like got wet. Well I was just parading around town bored that day so I was planning on chilling a while. I go in and all these underaged girls in dresses are running about with this book in their hands. I think it was Eclipse. And I couldn't help but wonder what the Hell I walked into...



 If i were to follow the stereotypical belief that 'love is girlie' than i would tell you yes, it is girlie.  But i dont necessarily believe just because it's a love story that it is girlie.  It still has the dark/dangerous essence you would expect from a vampire book, but it is focused on the relationship.  I'm the kind of person that really can't stand girly books, but a deep, touching romance story always gets to me and that's what Twilight is about (along with the vampire thing lol).  There is action in it as well of course.


----------



## CountFloyd (May 13, 2008)

Its good to know at least 8 people share the same view as me about this


----------



## Ema Skye (May 13, 2008)

I couldn't stand Jacob after the 2nd book


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2008)

Tara said:


> I couldn't stand Jacob after the 2nd book



 Really?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I just sort of felt bad for him , but i still like him


----------



## Heavenly (May 13, 2008)

I'm scared of reading Eclipse and New Moon. =\ I'm afraid of drama... But I read all of it on wiki... Loll.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

Book two was boring in the middle, and Steph made Bella a bit over the top with certain events. The end of it kind of made up for it. XD Third book is good imo. Action and drama. And some of my favorite moments come from there. Lmao...Jacob.


----------



## Heavenly (May 13, 2008)

I just want to read the part where Bella punches Jacob... XDD And... Gets her hand broken. Well, that's just the scene that tempts me to read it. =]


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2008)

^^ Gah, spoiler tags please! 

Bah, now I really want to read the second and third now. 

Curse you hardcovers!


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Book two was boring in the middle, and Steph made Bella a bit over the top with certain events. The end of it kind of made up for it. XD Third book is good imo. Action and drama. And some of my favorite moments come from there. Lmao...Jacob.



I don't really think it was boring, just hard cuz the whole time...

*Spoiler*: __ 



you're just like "Oh, gawd, where's Edward...come back already! " lol




 I definitley agree...the third was fantastic!


@Chee -  It wont be long before you're reading them 
You must believe....lol


----------



## ?Fallacy? (May 13, 2008)

HOLY SHIT SERIOUSLY?! HELL YES! I've always wondered if they'd make a movie pek


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2008)

omfgosh, what's the thing in the toilet, Punk? xDDDD


and yes, I must believe. Believe in Edward and Bella and Forks. pek


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> *Spoiler*: _third book_
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to read the part where Bella punches Jacob... XDD And... Gets her hand broken. Well, that's just the scene that tempts me to read it. =]




*Spoiler*: _third book_ 



LMAO. That part was hilarious.  Poor Bella. When Edward and Charlie got involved afterwards I was rolling.






woohooitsbrenda said:


> I don't really think it was boring, just hard cuz the whole time...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _second book_ 



 That's what made it so unbearable at times. I remember reading it and just wondering when the hell Edward would be back.   I was only satisfied when Alice finally made an appearance, and then when Edward came back all was right. XD


----------



## ?Fallacy? (May 13, 2008)

Its a tiny toilet man! 

I knowww I love this series. pek
so glad this comes out like a week before my b day so I can go watch it. ......is it going to be just in certain cities?


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Spoiler*: _second book_
> 
> 
> 
> That's what made it so unbearable at times. I remember reading it and just wondering when the hell Edward would be back.   I was only satisfied when Alice finally made an appearance, and then when Edward came back all was right. XD




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ya, it _was_ unbearable. 
I know what ya mean, when Alice appeared i was just like "OMFG!!!! "  And i didnt put the book down till i finished lolz 
And when Edward finally reappeared it was sooo great XD pek




@Punk - I think the movie is released everywhere on that day...not just certain cities


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2008)

Punk said:


> Its a tiny toilet man!
> 
> I knowww I love this series. pek
> so glad this comes out like a week before my b day so I can go watch it. ......is it going to be just in certain cities?



I want one. 

Should be everywhere, looks like a big blockbuster.


----------



## ?Fallacy? (May 13, 2008)

Yuuusssss I can't wait 
I got mine off a box of icecream. 
scared my mom when she saw him.


----------



## Chee (May 13, 2008)

Ah, man that's awesome. 

TRAILERS!? Any new trailers?


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> TRAILERS!? Any new trailers?



 I don't think so...


----------



## Heavenly (May 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> Ah, man that's awesome.
> 
> TRAILERS!? Any new trailers?



unfortunately no. =[ I heard there was supposed to be one on the movie Penelope DVD; I'm not sure if that means a new one or the teaser trailer that's all over. =]


----------



## Muse (May 13, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> unfortunately no. =[ I heard there was supposed to be one on the movie Penelope DVD; I'm not sure if that means a new one or the teaser trailer that's all over. =]



Hmmm i havent heard of that, hopefully more trailers will be coming out soon!  Last week i went and saw Speed Racer, cuz I had heard the 'full length preview' would premier in front of it...but sadly it was the same teaser trailer that's already been online.  I was just like "Awww, man...i already saw this D:"



P.S. Thanks Yakushi for getting rid of that dupe that left spoilers


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 13, 2008)

I heard that there would be a new one during the summer. I think they've spoiled the fandom enough with the trailer already. It will probably show up on tv too sooner or later. Why is December so far away?


----------



## Shade (May 13, 2008)

ROFL, I'm one from the rare species of maletwilightfan. Yes, a real living one before your eyes. 

Anyway, this movie looks pretty cool from the teaser and I hope they don't mess up the Edward/James fight thing near the end.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 13, 2008)

The trailer finally actually worked...I watched it to see what all the hype over it was about because my co-worked told me I needed to. Anyway it doesn't look that bad really, it might actually be decent.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 14, 2008)

Shade said:


> ROFL, I'm one from the rare species of maletwilightfan. Yes, a real living one before your eyes.
> 
> Anyway, this movie looks pretty cool from the teaser and I hope they don't mess up the Edward/James fight thing near the end.



Ahh, welcome to the thread. It's good to see some of your species around and actually posting and discussing. 

From the previews of filming, the fight looks pretty epic. Screaming, floor breaking, and decapitation? o_O Anyway, it looks awesome. The Nomads look especially amazing in my opinion. I hope they capture the pace of the events in the film. I mean, I was pretty much in tune with the novel when all of the suspense and Edward being violent. I hope the film does it well.




Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The trailer finally actually worked...I watched it to see what all the hype over it was about because my co-worked told me I needed to. Anyway it doesn't look that bad really, it might actually be decent.



Yeah. I usually think that the book will always look better, but I think this movie will do quite some jusitce. Even if they have to cut some scenes, the rest will hopefully make up for everything else. Honestly, from seeing all of the photos and videos, I'm not disappointed in anything at all. Maybe except the fact that Jacob's hair is long... 

I imagined it to be free, short, and slightly wavy or something. Not like actually native-long, lol. Oh well. Taylor himself compensates. 

*EDIT /// I requested for a FC for the Twilight Series. Currently waiting for approval. X3*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 14, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Ahh, welcome to the thread. It's good to see some of your species around and actually posting and discussing.
> 
> From the previews of filming, the fight looks pretty epic. Screaming, floor breaking, and decapitation? o_O Anyway, it looks awesome. The Nomads look especially amazing in my opinion. I hope they capture the pace of the events in the film. I mean, I was pretty much in tune with the novel when all of the suspense and Edward being violent. I hope the film does it well.
> 
> ...



Why did you request...don't you just make one?


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2008)

Shade said:


> ROFL, I'm one from the rare species of maletwilightfan. Yes, a real living one before your eyes.
> 
> Anyway, this movie looks pretty cool from the teaser and I hope they don't mess up the Edward/James fight thing near the end.



 Oh...wow. lol 

 Out of all the people i know who like it, i only know of three guys that do.  


@Aishiteru - I'm actually not disappointed his hair is long, cuz it's suppose to be .  And Cardboard Tube Knight is right, for a regular FC you don't have to make a request, you just make it.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 14, 2008)

Oh well, I PMed Naruko and she approved me anyway. 

But...



			
				Naruko said:
			
		

> *All* fanclubs must have the approval of a section moderator prior to their creation from now on*.



[Genesis Takeover – Day 3] Pain; The Role in the Shadows




woohooitsbrenda said:


> @Aishiteru - I'm actually not disappointed his hair is long, cuz it's suppose to be .



Ugh, really? I'm really not feelin' the long hair. D:


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Ugh, really? I'm really not feelin' the long hair. D:



 Oh! Geez, now i feel stupid  I haven't seen that new rule yet   It's good to hear it got approved!   

>.> Well i haven't seen what he looks like with long hair for the movie yet....but i know i was originally hoping they gave him long hair just for authenticity...but, does it look bad on him? (Jacob's actor, sorry i forgot his name lol)


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2008)

I'm not digging the long hair either. Short hair FTW!


----------



## Heavenly (May 14, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Oh! Geez, now i feel stupid  I haven't seen that new rule yet   It's good to hear it got approved!
> 
> >.> Well i haven't seen what he looks like with long hair for the movie yet....but i know i was originally hoping they gave him long hair just for authenticity...but, does it look bad on him? (Jacob's actor, sorry i forgot his name lol)



Eh... Not exactly liking the long hair. =\ Taylor (Jacob Actor) looks much better with the short hair imo.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 14, 2008)

I think there's a link one or two pages back.

*checks*

Here: song


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> I think there's a link one or two pages back.
> 
> *checks*
> 
> Here: song



Ya, i know...but my internetz is too slow for video streaming.  


 So....when's this FC gonna happen? ( Excuse my impatience....i'm just excited for it X3)


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> I think there's a link one or two pages back.
> 
> *checks*
> 
> Here: song



Eeew.
That looks awful. xD


----------



## Heavenly (May 14, 2008)

Hopefully it'll look better on the big screen. =]


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2008)

Hopefully. 

And yus, FC puh-leaze! :3


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2008)

*Wishes she could see the terrible Jacob hair* 


Soo....what scenes do you guys think won't make it into the movie?


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> *Wishes she could see the terrible Jacob hair*
> 
> 
> Soo....what scenes do you guys think won't make it into the movie?



Mostly the little useless parts like little bits where she talks to her father. They might condense a scene, I think the first hospital scene will be shortened.


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2008)

Chee said:


> Mostly the little useless parts like little bits where she talks to her father. They might condense a scene, I think the first hospital scene will be shortened.



Yes, and (correct me if i'm wrong here, i haven't seen all the trailers yet lol) I dont think the Port Angeles scene's gonna be there either.  I don't know why, but that would sort of bug me


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 14, 2008)

New pictures.


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> New pictures.



X3 Awesome! Once again, i realize how much i _can't stand_ waiting till december for this movie..


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 14, 2008)

I know!  I just love all these shots and trailers and interviews. They just make me all the more anxious to see it. X3

Oh, and question. I was browsing amazon (or B&N...I forget since it was a while ago), has anyone heard about Twilight becoming a manga? I know that there is a fan doujinshi out for  the series...and just wanted to know if the manga was true or not. *wouldn't mind buying it if the art is pretty*


----------



## Muse (May 14, 2008)

I've never heard of it being made into a manga, but it might be interesting if it was....


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2008)

Bah, they will probably jack up the manga with a Mary-Sue type of character that is completely different from Bella. 



Blooming Cosmo said:


> New pictures.



Pictures aren't showing up.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 14, 2008)

D: They were showing up before. Hrm. 

Here's two that were posted on the LJ comm. 




Maybe the link will work again soon.


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2008)

lol, awesome. Wires. 

Is he sticking out his tongue? Omg. xDDD
Everyday he's looking hotter and hotter. <3


----------



## Aishiteru (May 15, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I know!  I just love all these shots and trailers and interviews. They just make me all the more anxious to see it. X3
> 
> Oh, and question. I was browsing amazon (or B&N...I forget since it was a while ago), has anyone heard about Twilight becoming a manga? I know that there is a fan doujinshi out for  the series...and just wanted to know if the manga was true or not. *wouldn't mind buying it if the art is pretty*



Well, with the novel coming out in Japan, they actually made illustrations, but not an actual manga. It'd be really awesome if it was one, though. Many people mistakened the drawings to be from a manga. It's actually, not, though.




Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Spoiler*: _pictures_



Yeah, the pictures aren't working for me right now, either. Maybe it's because I'm at school and sometimes they block images.

But those pictures are so cute, omg. 

Robert, you silly goose. 

The flying through the forest will be epic. With the start of that scene from the trailer, my god. I cannot wait. <3333333

Btw, adding that link to the first page.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 15, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Well, with the novel coming out in Japan, they actually made illustrations, but not an actual manga. It'd be really awesome if it was one, though. Many people mistakened the drawings to be from a manga. It's actually, not, though.



Yeah, I know that. It was something else though. Maybe I'm getting info mixed up, but whatever it was, it was being released right after the movie. *goes off to hunt* 



> But those pictures are so cute, omg.
> 
> Robert, you silly goose.
> 
> ...



Since the link isn't working for some reason. Here are some pictures people were nice enough to upload from the site. XD


*Spoiler*: __ 










LOLLLLLLZZZ


----------



## Aishiteru (May 15, 2008)

^

Bandwidth for Photobucket expired. 

But nice pictures (the ones that loaded). And I didn't notice before, but Robert has a hairy chest.  But isn't Edward supposed to be a hairless Greek god?


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 15, 2008)

Reuploaded. :3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aishiteru (May 15, 2008)

OH.... 

O.M.G. ...  

MUST RESIST MAKING NEW SET. 

That's awesome, omg. 

Yeah ... flying scene = gonna be one of my favourites. 

<33

Thanks for sharing. 

The first one is awesome, too, but the second one. OMG. The passion!


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2008)

So i finally got to see the behind the scenes video on twilightthemovie.com (I know you've all seen it already, but this was my first time XD)....and OMG, im sooooo amped X3  


 I literally CANNOT wait anymore.


Hmmm, that's strange cuz when blooming cosmo first posted that link for those pics it worked for me.  Maybe they were only up for a limited time or something...
 I really think the one were they're just sitting together is so cute<3

And from the trailer....the line "Hold on tight, spidermonkey" I found that so friggin' cute  My friend thought it was lame, but i thought it adorable


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2008)

I loved that line too. <3
Spidermonkies! 

Love the pictures, and Robert has a hairy chest.


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> I loved that line too. <3
> Spidermonkies!
> 
> Love the pictures, and Robert has a hairy chest.



Spidermonkies FTW. 


 Hairy chest or not....He is soooo smexy *Stares at own sig*


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2008)

iknorite? 

Me was wrong before. Robert is hooooot.


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> iknorite?



 I have no idea what that means...

EDIT - oh wait lol....you said i know right, that took me a long time to figure out...it looked like some wierd word lol *feels stupid* 



Chee said:


> Me was wrong before. Robert is hooooot.



 He certainly is...


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> I have no idea what that means...



iknorite = I know right? 





woohooitsbrenda said:


> He certainly is...


First reason for seeing Twilight: It's Twilight, you gotta see the movie.
Second reason: For seeing Robert's sexy body.


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> iknorite = I know right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Lol at my stupidness.

 I totally agree with those reasons.


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2008)

We need moar pictures!


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2008)

Ya we do...i was searching but couldn't find any good ones.  *Searchs sum more*


----------



## Chee (May 15, 2008)

I think during the summer there will be a lot more. Director is editing the film right now, so I'm thinking more and more clips for trailers will be released. <3


----------



## Muse (May 15, 2008)

Yes, that is true.  Can't wait to see them XD, although...i don't want to see too much, just for the sake of seeing something new when i do see the movie.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 15, 2008)

Chee said:


> First reason for seeing Twilight: It's Twilight, you gotta see the movie.
> Second reason: *For seeing Robert's sexy body.*



 That's right.


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2008)

^^ OMG! 

So using that in my next set!



woohooitsbrenda said:


> Yes, that is true.  Can't wait to see them XD, although...i don't want to see too much, just for the sake of seeing something new when i do see the movie.



You'll see as much as you see in the trailers.


----------



## Aishiteru (May 16, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> That's right.



   



Chee said:


> ^^ OMG!
> 
> So using that in my next set!
> 
> ...



Not if I get to it first. 

!

That's amazing... What scene is it, though?

Not coming to mind.


----------



## Iria (May 16, 2008)

OMG I am so excited for this movie 

The thing that helps the most from me not bursting is anticipating the 4th book in august

I will definitely be sporting Twilight sets with you guys in the upcoming weeks though


----------



## Leraine (May 16, 2008)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Reuploaded. :3_



The way they sit on those steps is just so cute. I never noticed, but she must be really tiny and cute next to him. >__<

I should stay away from this thread. As it is now I will have seen the movie before it aired. Dx


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2008)

That new pic is so cuute X3

Everytime i see a new video or pic i just get even more excited for twilight.  Why must it be so far away..._why_!?


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2008)

I know, December is so far away.


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2008)

I'm _already_ getting into the bad habit of obsessively checking Stephenie Meyer's website and the movie website for any new news at all...

I think i'm gonna finish re-reading Twilight tonight, and then start re-reading New Moon, and then i'll have to re-read Eclipse of course...lol


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2008)

xD I keep checking the websites too. My god, its horrible. New pics puh-leaze! 

I saw some production pictures of the Port Angeles scene. Boring photos though, its just the actress (what's her name?) who plays Bella stepping out of a cab, and some people fixing up her hair.


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2008)

Ya, most of the behind the scenes photos are lame....except the ones Blooming Cosmo posted XD

Aside from my obssesive website checking, i've also been spamming my forum buddies with info about it, and i've already got one person to buy and start the books, and a few others have said they're going to lol 

Hrmm....isn't Bella's actress named Kirsten Stewart? (I'm not positive though lol)


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2008)

Yea, that's it. I think this movie is really going to jump-start their careers like crazy. 

I'm trying to get my friend at school to start reading it, she loves vampires so I don't think it will be a problem. xD


----------



## Muse (May 16, 2008)

Ya it is....Robert's going to have sooo many new fangirls.  And i'm one of them 

Srsly, the pic in my sig is also set as my destop, and i just sit there staring like 

Kristen's(I messed up...it's Kristen not Kirsten xD) career was ok before this (i saw her in a few movies) but i'm sure she'll get waay more popular now along with the other actors like you said.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to Jackson Rathbone as Jasper the most. Since he his my favorite character in the book


----------



## Leraine (May 17, 2008)

I have no fav. character, but Jackson Rathbone is definitely delicious and from what I can tell in his interviews he's also quite a nonchalant and cool guy. 
I'm really looking forward to him, especially in the third movie, if and when they make it. >___<

Btw: Has this been posted? She pretty much only discusses short scenes, but around 2:50 you can see a clip where Rob smacks Kristen's ass. xD


----------



## Aishiteru (May 17, 2008)

Leraine said:


> this



Oh my god.

That is the best thing.

*EVER.*

I love how random and silly Robert is. Honestly. Just flying across the screen and just lightly tapping her ass? Awww!! XDD Nyawww~~ 



I love Akon's "Smack That" in the background, lmfao. 

Ohhhhh~~~ pek

Rob and Kristen are amazing together. pek  Can't wait for Edward and Bella.

You guys can't spell/recall Kristen's name? Well, I guess she's my favourite actress, so I have her name memorized, but still.


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Rob and Kristen are amazing together. pek  Can't wait for Edward and Bella.
> 
> You guys can't spell/recall Kristen's name? Well, I guess she's my favourite actress, so I have her name memorized, but still.



I agree....Robert & Kristen = Perfect for the roles  pek


 Sorry, i just forgot 


*Cough* FC *Cough* ()


----------



## Aishiteru (May 17, 2008)

^

Oh, yeah. There's already a FC made for Twilight. I joined it, but I've disucssed with Naruko about taking ownership if the owner becomes inactive.

Darn it. 

*Watership Down*

It's seriously dead over there... >____>


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> ^
> 
> Oh, yeah. There's already a FC made for Twilight. I joined it, but I've disucssed with Naruko about taking ownership if the owner becomes inactive.
> 
> ...



Oh geez...i watched that video (the one with the smack dat lol)  It was soooo hilarious  So i watched some of the other users videos, they're all just as good 

 Let's bring that FC back to life people!!! Huzzah!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2008)

I heard the book is barely above fan fiction level.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 17, 2008)

the trailer looks interesting ^^


----------



## Aishiteru (May 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I heard the book is barely above fan fiction level.



Well, you heard wrong, my good sir. 

Have you even given it a chance?

Do it. 




IchiTenshou said:


> the trailer looks interesting ^^



That's because it is. pek

Have you read the novels? *If not*, could you answer us a question and tell us what you think of the movie/previews so far? It's different when one who has read the book is looking forward to the movie version of it.


----------



## Muse (May 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I heard the book is barely above fan fiction level.



Lies.


 Word of mouth is never a good way to judge a book.  Give the book a chance.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 17, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I heard the book is barely above fan fiction level.



Don't judge a book by its cover what other people say


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 17, 2008)

Twilight is going to be so incredible.  Its doubtless one of the best book series I've ever read, and I can't wait until the next one comes out.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (May 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I heard the book is barely above fan fiction level.



It isn't the best and most awesomely written book in the entire world. But I seriously think that it's a good read. It's definitely above fan fiction level, and at least for me I noticed a progression in her work. Stephanie Meyer has done a really good job with creating a set of characters that you can't help but love. Her writing is very engaging and geez it's very emotional. I love it. It's just one of those reads that you don't expect to love, but once you start you just can't put it down. It's not the typical vampire story, which I think is the most intriguing part. Just read it and be _dazzled_.


----------



## twinkie2 (May 18, 2008)

The movie looks pretty good!  I'm probably going to watch it, never read the books though.    I'll get around to reading them.


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2008)

twinkie2 said:


> The movie looks pretty good!  I'm probably going to watch it, never read the books though.    I'll get around to reading them.



When you do read the books, you will not be disappointed 



demonhunter007 said:


> Twilight is going to be so incredible.  Its doubtless one of the best book series I've ever read, and I can't wait until the next one comes out.



X3 I totally agree, the movie is going to be *amazing*.  And the wait till the next book is killing me lol 



Blooming Cosmo said:


> Just read it and be _dazzled_.



 lol


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 3, 2008)

brenda, love your sig... 

By the way, the director updated the blog and they added a couple of images to Link removed pek

Who saw the preview on MTV? I didn't, so I watched it on YouTube, but honestly, I've already ranted a bit on it in the Edward x Bella FC.

I didn't like it.



I know.

But it seemed too fake to me. I just hope the rest of the movie is good. It was an action scene, anyway. I think the romance will be off to a perfect T. pek


----------



## Muse (Jun 4, 2008)

I kinda know what ya mean....when i first saw the scene on the tv i was too busy fangirling to notice, but when i watched it again online i was like "hmmm....that does look a little fake".  But it wasnt _that_ bad, i still think the movie will be awesome


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys. 
Just wanted to ask if you guys have seen the photos the Amy howe had taken. THEY. ARE. GORGEOUS. pek 
I can't believe how clearly they were taken! o.O
Lovely~ <3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 22, 2008)

^

Where? Is it on the TwilightTheMovie website?

Links, please?


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, links please!


----------



## WalkingNosebleed (Jun 22, 2008)

The Twilight series is ok, the story and plotline is pretty good, but Bella pisses me off with her constant whining/selfishness/being worthless. Edward is ok, but he's such a Gary Stu. 

Jacob and Alice are the best characters, IMO 

Anyway, I'm not a big fan of Robert playing Edward, all I'll be able to see is Cedric 

Also... Anne Rice > Stephanie Meyer, honestly, if you like the Twilight series, you'll love her Vampire Chronicles, they're a lot darker, deeper, and sensual 

(Plus the vampires in her stories makes Edward look like such a noob  )


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2008)

Walking_Nosebleed said:


> The Twilight series is ok, the story and plotline is pretty good, but Bella pisses me off with her constant whining/selfishness/being worthless. Edward is ok, but he's such a Gary Stu.
> 
> Jacob and Alice are the best characters, IMO
> 
> Anyway, I'm not a big fan of Robert playing Edward, all I'll be able to see is Cedric



And Harry Potter will be screaming at Voldy in the background. 

I like Jacob more than Edward. I have to agree with you, Edward is far too perfect, vampire or not.


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 23, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> ^
> 
> Where? Is it on the TwilightTheMovie website?
> 
> Links, please?



No... It ain't... And what suprised me was that she took them mostly without their knowledge, and it is so uber clear.
...
I LOVE IT! 
Here! XD

Her official Site
When you go to that site, click on her blog link.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 23, 2008)

^

Omg, omg, omg!!

AMAZING! X3

*adds link to first page*

There's just so much to go through. Gah, this movie will be AMAZING!

lol  

*also adds to front page*


----------



## Hinamori-san (Jun 23, 2008)

YES! ISN'T IT?!?!?! 
I particularly liked the Alice ones! XD There wasn't much screencaps of her in the movie. Or trailer. >.>""" Rose too. D8
I TOTALLY AGREE! XD
pek 
ALL ARE LOVED!!!


----------



## Muse (Jul 3, 2008)

When the DVD _Penelope_ is released sometime in the next few weeks it's going to have a 4 minute Twilight Trailer, I'm gonna rent the movie just for that lol


----------



## Clue (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but this movie is going to be so cheesy.  The books aren't Shakespeare, but the movie is going to be crap.  Edward and the rest of the Cullens are supposed to be attractive lol.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 3, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> When the DVD _Penelope_ is released sometime in the next few weeks it's going to have a 4 minute Twilight Trailer, I'm gonna rent the movie just for that lol



Oh hell, I'm buying that movie anyhow. My parents have movie rentals at their store. Thanks for the info. Definitely watching Penelope, now. It seems like a good movie. Where did you hear such news?


----------



## Muse (Jul 3, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Oh hell, I'm buying that movie anyhow. My parents have movie rentals at their store. Thanks for the info. Definitely watching Penelope, now. It seems like a good movie. Where did you hear such news?



Hisgoldeneyes.com 

They always have the latest (and sometimes most random lol) news


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh I wanna see that 4 min trailer... X3

Now I cant wait anymore... 

Btw I got a question for u... only read this when you've read Breaking Dawn's preface... well I'll put it in anyway... so read this if u havent read the preface yet xD


*Spoiler*: _preface Breaking Dawn + Question_ 



 PREFACE

I'D HAD MORE THAN MY FAIR SHARE OF NEAR DEATH experiences, it wasn't something you ever really got used to.
It seemed oddly inevitable, though, facing death again. Like I really was marked for disaster. I'd escaped time and time again, but it kept coming back for me.
Still, this time was so different from the others.
You could run from someone you fearred, you could try to fight someone you hated. All my reactions were geared toward those kinds of killers - the monsters, the enemies.
When you loved the one who was killing you, it left you no options. How could you run, how could you fight, when doing so would hurt that beloved one? If your life was all you had to give your beloved, how could you not give it?
If it was someone you truly loved?

What do u think its about? Edward who's gonna kill Bella...

Or maybe, Bella is a vampire there... and shes standing in front of Jacob...

I think the second thing would be soo cool if she did it like that... 
So I wish it will be the second... X3


----------



## Muse (Jul 4, 2008)

Kirsty said:


> Oh I wanna see that 4 min trailer... X3
> 
> Now I cant wait anymore...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Those are good theories 

Or maybe it's just when Edward's gonna turn her into a vampire, I don't really know....but when I read the preface i was like "OMGWTF "


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes I know!  It makes me wanna read it even more... 

They put a real big part of the first chapter on the site I got that from as well...
More than is on the Stephenie Meyer site... 

So tell me if u want me to put it on xD


----------



## Muse (Jul 4, 2008)

Kirsty said:


> Yes I know!  It makes me wanna read it even more...
> 
> They put a real big part of the first chapter on the site I got that from as well...
> More than is on the Stephenie Meyer site...
> ...



Oh that's Ok, I have the special edition of Eclipse so I already read it X3  Thanks  though<3


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 5, 2008)

The whole chapter? Or just what was on SM's site?


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2008)

The whole chapter :3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the special edition, too. 

I still need to read Eclipse, so I have a lot of goodness waiting for me. pek

Oh, and if you have Facebook and are a part of this group, , there's this new video with an interview of some sorts with Robert. Apparently he read Midnight Sun! 

He talks a lot about Edward and what he likes and dislikes about him/his vampireness.

"...She's desperately in love with him, but every day, he desperately wants to kill her. She says, 'I don't care. I'm in love with you.'" 

Just the way Robert says that is so funny. XD


And I've noticed, it must be easy to drop an accent because in the first part of the interview, he sounded almost American to me! o.o


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet.

Did you make the t-shirts? 

*Joins group*


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 5, 2008)

No, I haven't made T-shirts yet. All I need to do is buy some blank tanks from Wal-Mart or something then I'm set to go! 

Well, I have to go to work now. 

Ttyl. pek


----------



## Muse (Jul 5, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> No, I haven't made T-shirts yet. All I need to do is buy some blank tanks from Wal-Mart or something then I'm set to go!
> 
> Well, I have to go to work now.
> 
> Ttyl. pek



 Bye.

 I made the Team Edward one, and I'm probably gonna make the Team Jacob one too....i like both of them<3


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
*
Link removed*

OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD. OH MY FUCKING GOD.

**ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS* *ORGASMS* ORGASMS**​



*Spoiler*: __ 



​


​




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, and new video over at the blog. 



We see a fair amount of Taylor Lautner (Jacob). pek


----------



## Muse (Jul 6, 2008)

AMAZING!


 Oh crap, I can't wait.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 6, 2008)

I've posted the link to that video at all of my profiles and blogs. 

 pek


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 7, 2008)

ah~ the video's are being removed in youtube XD XD

LOL. "CLOUDS" "CLOUDS" *pulls*


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 17, 2008)

song

Finally.

Discuss. 

pek


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

The video has been removed. But I'm guessing it's the new teaser trailer? pek
I've seen it and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't seen the new trailer, but they're playing it in front of the dark knight and i'm going to see it in a couple of hours


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

Well you can see it right now


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

This is so awesome I can't even think right now. I'm too busy hyperventilating pek


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Well you can see it right now



  That was beautiful.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 17, 2008)

ricochet said:


> Well you can see it right now



Omg! 

I haven't really seen that one yet. 

Looks pretty sweet, but the fight scenes looked kinda fake . . . 

*watches again*


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> That was beautiful.



I know right  I wanna see this movie so bad. OMFG the look in his eyes when he asked her if she was afraid. Rob, you are sooo hot and I've said that multiple times but I'll say it again


----------



## Muse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yus, he is amazing....this movie is going to rock pek


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Omg!
> 
> I haven't really seen that one yet.
> 
> ...



You mean the scene when Edward attacks James? That one did look a little fake . But oh well, still... SO AWESOME


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

Those sparkles are really going to gay this movie up.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> Those sparkles are really going to gay this movie up.



 No wai, Edward sparkling is going to be teh smex.
I'm probably gonna die when I see this film. I'm having difficulties breathing right now. I'm going to hold my breath during the whole film and without realizing it, I die with a smile on my face.


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee, get yur hatin' ass outta here. 



Okay, so after watching the trailer a few times, it's pretty epic. That car scene is exactly how I imagined it. Edward looks so fucking tense and like he just wants to rip Bella to shreds.

 . . .


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2008)

James looks 100% fagalicious too. 

Him and his ugly waxed chest. 



> I die with a smile on my face.



So I see Joker was thar.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

Chee said:


> James looks 100% fagalicious too.
> 
> Him and his ugly waxed chest.
> 
> ...



Fuck yes


----------



## ethereal (Jul 17, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Chee, get yur hatin' ass outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way, that Rob looks at Kristen... HOT! So fucking HOT


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 23, 2008)

Bump? 

So. Movie goers: reviews and thoughts on the movie?

*revamping front page and thread title* :sweat


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

Look at my sig.

The Vampire genre just went from bi to gay. The harshness of a vampire is that they must live as a social aspect, surviving only in darkness for to see the light of day would mean death.

In Twilight, you just turn all glittery...........wow, very tragic. *gags*. The most tragic thing about the vampires here is they are forced to wear pasty makeup and fancy up their hair, making them look even gayer.

Of course, if these vampires were gay, I wouldn't criticize them.


----------



## batanga (Nov 24, 2008)

It looks horribly bad, not going to see it.

I saw some scene where that stupid vampire guy runs really fast in the forest, so corny, so stupid, so bad effects. I wouldn't call that guy a vampire...


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2008)

Bah, I was thinking about it in school today. What kind of 108 year old vampire would torture himself to stay with a "father" and "mother" and attend high school again and again and again for all those years? It's awfully set up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 24, 2008)

Vampires will now have to replace their age-old tagline of "I want to suck your blood" with "I want to suck your penis".


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 24, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Look at my sig.
> 
> The Vampire genre just went from bi to gay. The harshness of a vampire is that they must live as a social aspect, surviving only in darkness for to see the light of day would mean death.
> 
> ...



Vampires didn't used to die in sunlight, that's a newer part of the myth, do your research. 

The glittering thing is gay though.


----------



## Chee (Nov 24, 2008)

They used to burn in the sun. 

But now they dazzle.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Vampires didn't used to die in sunlight, that's a newer part of the myth, do your research.
> 
> The glittering thing is gay though.



I didn't say it was always like it. But in TODAYS culture that's how we percieve them.

It's like how we look at Zombies based on Romero's films(Night and Dawn of the Dead). Get them in the head and they die, they eat flesh, etc. But they've been around long before Romero made a zombie movie. But Romero's zombies are so nailed into our culture, that's how we look at them.

I dont mind changing the rules, or hell, even saying they can live in sunlight. It's just that the glittering thing is SO dorky that it's impossible to take seriously. I mean, showing their true forms is a decent idea.......if they looked all disgusting and Nosferatu-ish. But glittery.....ugh


----------



## blackshikamaru (Nov 24, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Oh, and he hasn't aged since 1918.



So he's a pedo.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 24, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Look at my sig.
> 
> The Vampire genre just went from bi to gay. The harshness of a vampire is that they must live as a social aspect, surviving only in darkness for to see the light of day would mean death.
> 
> ...



its a slow devolution. vampires just seem to get gayer and gayer...the next time I see a male vampire interested in a female human, I'm calling bullshit and saying he really wants to suck that girls father wang.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

I remember the days when Christopher Lee was the vampire icon. A sophisticated beast who only saw people as food............

Now you might as well get Richard Simmons to play Dracula next time........


----------



## Kameil (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally Twilight killed Vampire likings. NOW IT'S TIME FOR WEREWOLVES TO RISE CAUSE THEY'RE FUCKING *BETTER*.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 25, 2008)

Ah, great, did they merge the threads again? Christ.

Okay, my thoughts on the movie are this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




1) Wow, I've heard of Mary-sues before, but Bella takes the fricken' cake. Does every boy slobber over her?
2) Edward seems to just brood all the time. It gets annoying after a while.
3) Glittering vampires. Well, that's one way to kill vampires, though not in the way some were thinking.
4) 300 baseball, much?
5) Act 1: Edward and Bella meet.
Act 2: Edward and Bella fall in love.
???
Act 3: Vampires attack Bella. Did I miss something?
6) Regardless of how many people hate the film, a sequel will rear its ugly head. Oh, the horror. Oh, the tweenage romantic horror.




I guess to sum it up, it's basically for the fans of the novel.


----------



## Koi (Nov 25, 2008)

I just want to see clips/caps of RPatz's sparkling.   That's honestly the only thing I'm interested in.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2008)

Can someone tell me why the vampire sparkles?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 25, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> Can someone tell me why the vampire sparkles?



You see, Billy, when a boy is converted into a vampire in the Stephanie Meyer universe, instead of withering or dying in the sunlight, thier skin sparkles like diamonds!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> You see, Billy, when a boy is converted into a vampire in the Stephanie Meyer universe, instead of withering or dying in the sunlight, thier skin sparkles like diamonds!



The fuck?!?! What kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. I mean _vampire_ is that? :amazed


----------



## Koi (Nov 25, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> The fuck?!?! What kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).. I mean _vampire_ is that? :amazed


It's because SMeyer absolutely _*refuses*_ to make her characters actually flawed.  Seriously.  She'll never let any real harm come to her darlings.  But if it does, it's immediately corrected anyway so it's pretty much null and void.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I.e., Bella "dies" during childbirth but they just make her a vampire to save her life and everything's perfect and sparkly again, hooray!


Everyone and everything in the series is just wonderful and perfect, and every situation works out ideally and nobody actually loses/sacrifices/gives anything up in the end.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2008)

Koi said:


> It's because SMeyer absolutely _*refuses*_ to make her characters actually flawed.  Seriously.  She'll never let any real harm come to her darlings.  But if it does, it's immediately corrected anyway so it's pretty much null and void.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't the characters (vampires) nearly invincible? I mean really I think that means not much harm can befall them and it takes some of the danger out of the book.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 25, 2008)

Koi said:


> It's because SMeyer absolutely _*refuses*_ to make her characters actually flawed.  Seriously.  She'll never let any real harm come to her darlings.  But if it does, it's immediately corrected anyway so it's pretty much null and void.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wait,

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Bella was a Vampire during childbirth, wouldn't she be forever an infant? Vampires can't age, right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Ah, great, did they merge the threads again? Christ.
> 
> Okay, my thoughts on the movie are this:
> 
> ...



lol, yeah, Bella is a mary sue. I should've mentioned that. I keep comparing twilight to a fanfiction in my review. A bad fanfiction, that is.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

Her baby ages up till around 16 and then stops aging.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2008)

Koi said:


> It's because SMeyer absolutely _*refuses*_ to make her characters actually flawed.  Seriously.  She'll never let any real harm come to her darlings.  But if it does, it's immediately corrected anyway so it's pretty much null and void.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


It's Superman's job to sparkle in the sunlight, we don't need vampires to sparkle in the sunlight too.  



Chee said:


> Her baby ages up till around 16 and then stops aging.



The FFFFFFFF!!!?? that makes no sense... How do you know so much Chee?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2008)

The movie was good for the most part, but probably because I've read the book. i don't think it lived up to its hype. For non-twilight fans, it just isn't that good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, my review has 76 hits in 4 days.

lol, Holly crap, Molly Hartley is STILL getting hits. Currently at 101, surpassing Dark Knights 94........sad when TDK loses to these movies in.....well, anything.


----------



## Koi (Nov 25, 2008)

ItaShoko said:


> It's Superman's job to sparkle in the sunlight, we don't need vampires to sparkle in the sunlight too.


Ahah, totally agreed.  It's funny, though--there are interviews with SMeyer and she's literally like, "Yeah I've never read any vampire books or seen any movies and especially not when I was writing because I didn't want to copy/have anyone copy my vampires! "  Seriously.  It's retareded, though, because she apparently hasn't even read the fucking Wikipedia entry on vampires.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, my review has 76 hits in 4 days.
> 
> lol, Holly crap, Molly Hartley is STILL getting hits. Currently at 101, surpassing Dark Knights 94........sad when TDK loses to these movies in.....well, anything.



You reviewed Dark Knight?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> Her baby ages up till around 16 and then stops aging.




That's actually how the half-human half vampires work in my book. They age till about there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

Chee said:


> You reviewed Dark Knight?



this site


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't care for the idea that a vampire stops aging at 16. Maybe around 20 to 23 or something, because that's practically when a human stops puberty and becomes an "adult".

Meyer just seemed to shove it in so Nessie (or whatever her name is) can be a perfect, young Mary Sue along with her mother. Oh, and did I mention they age incredibly fast? I heard this from someone, but like in 3 months (apx.) they go from infant to forever super sweet 16. 



ItaShoko said:


> The FFFFFFFF!!!?? that makes no sense... How do you know so much Chee?



I heard about it.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 25, 2008)

Just FYI. This is the thread for *discussing* Twilight, not being *ANTI-Twilight*. 

And, Chee, don't get off topic.  Just because you have sex with Joker every night. 

Meh, I personally loved the movie.  Maybe because I've read the books and I truly love them.  You don't get the same mood from the movie as you do the books. I unno. This is my opinion and I just really love Twilight.  Seeing it in action was the highlight of my year. I love the actor choices and overall, the acting was good.

However, there were things I didn't like:

- They did cut out a lot of content, but that can't be helped.
- At the end when Bella went on a babbling/stuttering spree. It was just kind of over-the-top and horrifying to watch.
- Bella fell in love way too fast. It wasn't realistic. (See first point.)

. . . And that's pretty much it.

I loved the movie. 'An there's nuttin' u can do about it. 






Shippingr4losers said:


> Wait,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically, she was turned into a vampire during the part of childbirth when she was losing so much blood. I think the baby was already on its way out. What do you mean by "wouldn't _she_ forever be an infant?" Who? The child or Bella? 







Chee said:


> I heard about it.



You liar. 

CHEE ONCE LOVED TWILIGHT. CHEE ONCE LOVED TWILIGHT. CHEE ONCE LOVED TWILIGHT. CHEE ONCE LOVED TWILIGHT. CHEE ONCE LOVED TWILIGHT. CHEE ONCE LOVED TWILIGHT. 


Oh, and I guess you guys can bash Stephenie Meyer all you want because you think it's stupid that vampires sparkle and Bella's child grows quickly, but that's simple her creativity. There is no real law with writing fiction.  Everyone to their own, I guess. I personally like her logic with how vampires and humans mesh together.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

We are discussing Twilight, just in the negative light.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Just FYI. This is the thread for *discussing* Twilight, not being *ANTI-Twilight*.
> 
> And, Chee, don't get off topic.  Just because you have sex with Joker every night.
> 
> ...



Let me ask you something, what is original about Twilight?

That's my big issue. To me, Harry Potter(the first one mainly) wasn't a good book, but it had it's own kind of originality which made me understand why it was so popular. Twilight has the EXACT same plot as "Near Dark", and the things they change from the usual vampire myth(the sunlight bit) is ineffective. 

The way it set up for a sequel looks like part 2(or 3 maybe) will be a rip from Underworld.

So this is what I want to know. What does Twilight have that's original?


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, but you don't need to be SO negative.

I'm basically the only pro-Twilighter here. 

Chee, I can blackmail you. 

By the way, I edited my post.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 25, 2008)

^I just looked at Koi's post and thought it was weird hearing that Bella was converted into a vampire when she was a child.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 25, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Let me ask you something, what is original about Twilight?
> 
> That's my big issue. To me, Harry Potter(the first one mainly) wasn't a good book, but it had it's own kind of originality which made me understand why it was so popular. Twilight has the EXACT same plot as "Near Dark", and the things they change from the usual vampire myth(the sunlight bit) is ineffective.
> 
> ...



Hey, everyone has their opinion.  And I'll answer your question.

Fuck, I hate debating because I just get pissy. *would close thread if I could *

I've never read any mainstream books like you've mentioned (i.e. Harry Potter, Near Dark, Underworld).  Maybe it's so original to me because I simply like the genre.  I happen to like almost plotless stories. Though, I am not saying that Twilight is a plotless story because it's not.  Maybe to some people it's a weak plot, but, to me, the simple fact that the main theme of love is present, it overshadows everything.  And the love and emotions are written in perfect context. Stephenie Meyer is good at that.

In one of the four books (I forget which one), before the preface, she writes that she thanks her mother for reminding her that love is the best part of the story. I would guess most girls (the audience, in which, Twilight is aimed for) agree and love the story for it.

So, what, maybe perfect people falling in love and having a glamorous wedding and honeymoon is what the general public enjoy. Like, Jesus. Look at the fucking fanbase. What can you say about that? So many people like this shit. And so do I. You guys happen to hate it. So what? We like fantasizing about the setting and it's just self-pleasure. (Well, at least that's the case for me. Edward and perfect honeymoon? Yesplz. )

Not to mention that this series is not really aimed for 34-year-old men living in their parents basement. I'm pretty sure that they'd like more male-oriented films. They don't need to read/watch Twilight.

So, let me ask you . . . Are you so anti-Twilight (or in dislike for Twilight [the movie version]) just because action films are more in your direction?

Fuck my life, lol.

Why can't we just all get along.

Oh, and I might keep jumping back in reference to the book. It's hard not to.




> ^I just looked at Koi's post and thought it was weird hearing that Bella was converted into a vampire when she was a child.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She was converted during/after childbirth before she could have died. She was 18-going-on-19 at the time, I believe.


----------



## Koi (Nov 25, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Just FYI. This is the thread for *discussing* Twilight, not being *ANTI-Twilight*.
> 
> And, Chee, don't get off topic.  Just because you have sex with Joker every night.
> 
> ...


How's the bold much different?   The first book takes place over.. what, two weeks?  And she already is head over heels in lust with him by like.. four days in?  The movie's timefreme can't change THAT much.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 25, 2008)

^

Oh, trust me. It changed A LOT.

Have you read the book? If not, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Hey, everyone has their opinion.  And I'll answer your question.
> 
> Fuck, I hate debating because I just get pissy. *would close thread if I could *
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong, I understand your response. But there are SOOOOO many vampire-love stories out there, and nobody really knows about them. My sister is big into that and she comes home with a new one every day(the sad thing is, Im not exagerating. My Mom keeps getting mad at her for spending all of her money). So my question is, "why twilight and not the others?". Sure, it's probably well-written, but being well-written doesn't mean it's going to make money(most books actually flop). 

"Near Dark" and "Underworld" aren't books, btw. Also, "Near Dark" is almost as much of a love story as "Twilight", so I don't dislike it because it's not action oriented enough(the movie actually had enough action anyway). I have no problem with how Twilight is aimed at younger audiences. My issue is that it dumbs the genre down.

The entire "sparkling in the sunlight" bit is crap because it lessens the impact. In past vampire movies/books, sunlight was the enemy because it could kill them. That brings some great tension........sparkling does not. 

I'm anti-twilight the movie. I havent read the book, so I cant judge it. But apparently there is nothing unique or original about it, so I'm baffled by it.


Also, I hate the movie for alot of other reasons. Example, it's full of continuity errors(At one moment, their a distance apart. The next they are right next to eachother. Bad editing).


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I guess sparkling lessens the action, but hey. It's set in a timeframe like ours and Stephenie needed to accommodate so that Edward could have as much screentime as possible. 

I personally like the sparkling. You only almost briefly see it twice throughout the whole movie. It wasn't big, either. It's just like a fact of nature. I wasn't spazing and shitting my pants about how amazing the sparkling is.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

> I personally like the sparkling. You only almost briefly see it twice throughout the whole movie. It wasn't big, either. It's just like a fact of nature.



I've never seen anything in natural...sparkle.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 25, 2008)

But, yeah. Well, obviously . . .

As I've said before, the sparkling is from Stephenie's creativity. You can love it or hate it. Simple as that.   It's like the need for vampires to drink blood. In the sun, they just happen to sparkle instead of melt.

*yawns*




> It's just like a fact of nature.



That was a metaphor. XD


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea, its creative, doesn't mean its good though.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 25, 2008)

EXACTLY. XD I'VE BEEN SAYING THIS FOR THREE POSTS NOW.

Yay, congrats. You dislike it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

So I'm watching the movie now. I have a vomit bucket next to me.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 25, 2008)

My real problem with the movie was that there wasn't really any need to show enemy vampires when Meyer just could've told a tale of forbidden love. That's the real story, not the 'supermen' vampire. I wanted more build up and suspense to the romantic troubles, not the superhuman feats. I understand the idea behind it, but felt as if she threw in superhumans because she couldn't build up to the prom.


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

Umm...what? People in Arizona don't have tans. Most of my school is white and no tans. 

Is this what you people think of us Arizonaians!?


----------



## Shade (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol, bootleg out already?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

Bleh, Southland Tales was creative too.....and that was also sucked.

Some arizonians are tanned.......I'm not. But yeah, I'd say most people are surprisingly white.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 25, 2008)

LMFAO @ this thread. 

The first 11 pages were all "SQEEEE!! TWILIGHT!!!! "

Now it's all "What the fuck is this shit? "  

I haven't seen the movie (hell, I never even HEARD of the series until like 2 weeks ago), but judging from the reviews and how the majority of the fanbase are pre-teen girls, I doubt I'm ever gonna watch this.


----------



## Muse (Nov 26, 2008)

I loved the movie....but then again i long ago accepted the fact that it wasn't gonna be exactly like the book so I didn't have unrealistic expectations.  Yes there were times when the acting was so cheesy i laughed, and i thought the sparkling looked ridiculous, but i still enjoyed it just because it was Twilight and I've been a fan of the book since it came out in '05


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 26, 2008)

Brenda said:


> I loved the movie....but then again i long ago accepted the fact that it wasn't gonna be exactly like the book so I didn't have unrealistic expectations.  Yes there were times when the acting was so cheesy i laughed, and i thought the sparkling looked ridiculous, but i still enjoyed it just because it was Twilight and I've been a fan of the book since it came out in '05



I thought the acting was okay too. Except for Bella, she kept blinking so damn much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought Bella did fine, in fact, the acting was the movies strongest point(Billy Burke owned). But I hate how she is the same character from other stuff.........Socially awkward, beautiful teenager with a slight rebellious streak.....same freaking character from "Haunting of Molly Hartley".


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 26, 2008)

One thing that always bothered me about Twilight was its catchphrase: "The novel that has united a generation of daughters with their mothers." What does that mean, anyway? Does something happen with Bella's mother?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's refering to the audience......you know, girls love this.


----------



## Chee (Nov 26, 2008)

I have boobs and I sure as hell don't love it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> I have boobs and I sure as hell don't love it.



Or so you say........


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 26, 2008)

Come on, guys. Don't get off topic and start to spam.

I don't want this thread closed.

Okay, so, question: Was there anything else you liked about the movie? Other than the acting? (Question specifically for MartialHorror.)


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

I liked Charlie, his stache was pretty pimpin'.

And that gay little asian kid, he used the word "Chillax." Instant respect right there.

Oh, and this movie helped confirm that I lurve tomboys...or atleast girls that dress like it. Bella at the beginning with the long sleeves and the jersey when she first saw dazzle-man, and when she wore the baseball cap made me forget about her perpetually stoned eyes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

The photography was nice, the special effects were believable and the directing was servicable.....

Oh God, those high school kids were more stereotyped than the worst of slashers.

it should be noted my rating for twilight isnt THAT terrible compared to other films.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> The photography was nice, the special effects were believable and the directing was servicable.....



Disagree with the special effects(why did Edward have to superspeed around the car?), but some shots of the landscape were pretty nice(Up in the tree).

 I was so bored that I was actually spending more time looking at the scenery and thinking about the girls in the film, which I very rarely do.


----------



## plox (Nov 26, 2008)

hey is this that book with the apple on the front, the same one i used when i couldnt find toilet paper?
and where the vampires dont suck blood and terriozize 
but sparkle?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 26, 2008)

The special effects were conventional....mainly ripped from other movies, but I never though they were bad.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 26, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> Come on, guys. Don't get off topic and start to spam.
> 
> I don't want this thread closed.
> 
> Okay, so, question: Was there anything else you liked about the movie? Other than the acting? (Question specifically for MartialHorror.)



Umm...I guess I liked the...look of the picture. It had nice locals.

Aishiteru, maybe you can help me. What does the catchphrase "has united a generation of daughters with their mothers" mean in reference to the Twilight series?


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 26, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I liked Charlie, his stache was pretty pimpin'.
> 
> And that gay little asian kid, he used the word "Chillax." Instant respect right there.
> 
> Oh, and this movie helped confirm that I lurve tomboys...or atleast girls that dress like it. Bella at the beginning with the long sleeves and the jersey when she first saw dazzle-man, and when she wore the baseball cap made me forget about her perpetually stoned eyes.



I agree with everything you've said, especially on Eric. He was fucking epic. The scene with the worm on the branch, lmao. The whole theatre laughed.




MartialHorror said:


> The photography was nice, the special effects were believable and the directing was servicable.....
> 
> Oh God, those high school kids were more stereotyped than the worst of slashers.
> 
> it should be noted my rating for twilight isnt THAT terrible compared to other films.





Vonocourt said:


> Disagree with the special effects(why did Edward have to superspeed around the car?), but some shots of the landscape were pretty nice(Up in the tree).
> 
> I was so bored that I was actually spending more time looking at the scenery and thinking about the girls in the film, which I very rarely do.



I do agree with the landscape and photography comments. That was really great; and the soundtrack was amazing as well, so it just made the whole scene with Bella and Edward up in the tree a lot more emotional. I loved it. 




Shippingr4losers said:


> Aishiteru, maybe you can help me. What does the catchphrase "has united a generation of daughters with their mothers" mean in reference to the Twilight series?



I honestly have no clue. Try and Google it? 


See, gaiz, isn't positivity a lot less stressful to handle? XD


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 26, 2008)

Aishiteru said:


> See, gaiz, isn't positivity a lot less stressful to handle? XD



Yep, I can't wait to MST3K this movie with someone, the movie is ripe with material.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 29, 2008)

MST3K?  What does that mean exactly?

Like a furthered discussion of Twilight in a different manner?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

Mystery Science Theater 3000..........basically, its an old T.V show that would showcase bad movies while they make fun of them...


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2008)

I heard that those guys are coming back?


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah, that's kinda similar to Video On Trial. I love that show. 

Although I love Twilight to death, I am a huge fan of parodies and spoofs.  Seeing a Twilight spoof would actually be awesome because, I agree with Vonocourt, there is a lot of material in the film to use for such shows. =)

XD CHEE, your ava!! ""


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2008)

It's his reaction to Twilight.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 29, 2008)

Chee, git ur hatin' ass out o' hurrr.


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2008)

But I love to hate.


----------



## Starrk (Nov 29, 2008)

And hating _Twilight_ is fun.


----------



## Aishiteru (Nov 29, 2008)

Guys. 

No spamming. I know I can keep chill around you guys, but please.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

lol, god, dont say spoof.

Or else we'll get "Disaster Movie 2"..........


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, god, dont say spoof.
> 
> Or else we'll get "Disaster Movie 2"..........



No, no, no. I got a better title. 
Epic Movie: Vampire Romance


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 29, 2008)

Vampire Movie

Featuring parodies of Twilight(Main), Transformers 2, Terminator, more TDK, Obama getting elected(preferably with a breakdancing scene in the in the White House), Harry Potter, Milk, and a bunch of other stuff that will leave it dated before it even hits a movie theater near you.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2008)

lol, the fun part being, only one vampire movie in a movie called "Vampire Movie".

I guess you could throw in a Cory Feldman/Haim joke in there(since Lost Boys 2 recently came out)


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Nov 30, 2008)

I love the book so much. I thought the movie was good but they left so much stuff out. 


Plus Robert is the cutest boy ever


----------

